# Java Fern getting brown patches



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

I have a Java fern/ferns and they getting brown patches on them I was wondering if this is normal or if there was something I can do to fix or stop it from occurring

Regards Darren


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Java ferns older leaves will start turning brown when they are nearing the end of their life cycle. They will also do this when they start reproducing plantletts. If the newer leaves are turning brown then you could have a nutrient deficiency.


----------



## GIfishguy (May 6, 2008)

I have this simular problem with mine. Are the little brown shoots coming from the bottom of the leaves the plantlets? If so how do you get it to grow more java ferns from it?


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

GIfishguy said:


> I have this simular problem with mine. Are the little brown shoots coming from the bottom of the leaves the plantlets? If so how do you get it to grow more java ferns from it?


The spots on the bottom of the leaf are sporangia. If you are seeing these then you should eventually see baby leaves sprouting, then roots will follow and the main leaf will sometimes die off after that to allow the plantlet to float off, unless conditions are optimum then the leaf can stay healthy while producing many plantlets.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there,

here is what the brown patches look like

Regards Darren


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks like a Potassium/Trace fertilizer deficiency. Either that or they are old, they also might be adapting to your tank.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought the seachem line of ferts and It helped me with these types of issues.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

I found out that with java fern this issue is due to a lack of CO2

Regards Darren


----------

